# How do I keep the suede bits on my purse clean??



## Chelsea (Apr 29, 2005)

will those sprays help?? it's only a couple weeks old and the suede parts are starting to look darker. Can I clean it?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 29, 2005)

I always spray the heck out of my suede stuff with the Tana suede protector.  If you buy the Tana suede cleaner that has a plastic brush on top, it works pretty well to clean the suede.  Then I'd protect it again to keep it clean.  I think Scotchgard makes a suede protector too, but I don't know how well it works.  HTH


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah just keep spraying it like every day with the tana protector,.,or Danier makes a really good one too!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

where do I get this tana stuff??


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

You are in Canada right?  Any London Drugs or Shoppers Drug Mart carries it.   Oh, I bet Walmart would have it too.  You can also get it at shoe stores, but it is usually a few bucks more.


----------

